# Game 12: Los Angeles Lakers (2-9) @ Houston Rockets (9-2)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe vs. Harden should be fun. Harden is coming off a terrible game so I'm expecting him to bounce back. 

Hoping Hill/Davis can contain Dwight. And if Boozer and Lin can play the way they did last night (both with double doubles), we have a chance tonight. Get revenge for opening night.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> *Kobe vs. Harden should be fun*. Harden is coming off a terrible game so I'm expecting him to bounce back.
> 
> Hoping Hill/Davis can contain Dwight. And if Boozer and Lin can play the way they did last night (both with double doubles), we have a chance tonight. Get revenge for opening night.


I wish Kobe would save his energy for defense. (I swear i saw him playing a little of it yesterday!). And the offense seems to run smoother if Kobe isn't playing hero ball most of the time.

Hill/Davis don't need to contain Howard. They just need to foul him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Hill/Davis don't need to contain Howard. They just need to foul him.


They will foul him whether they are containing him or not. Might as well contain him while they're at it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> I wish Kobe would save his energy for defense. (I swear i saw him playing a little of it yesterday!). And the offense seems to run smoother if Kobe isn't playing hero ball most of the time.
> 
> Hill/Davis don't need to contain Howard. They just need to foul him.


He has turned heroball into a defensive term!

Heroball Defense: To always shoot the gap for the steal /breakaway layup no matter how slim the chances or how screwed the defense will be if the steal is not made


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

We need to play as a team also we need to minimize our mistakes... We have a good change to be 2 and 0


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

joudre said:


> We need to play as a team also we need to minimize our mistakes... We have a good change to be 2 and 0
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



2-0?


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

Basel said:


> 2-0?



Yes we can do it !!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

Game time it is baby . Go lakers !!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

joudre said:


> Game time it is baby . Go lakers !!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Still one more hour before game time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight isn't playing tonight - strained right knee.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Dwight isn't playing tonight - strained right knee.


Now this has become interesting...  I guess we have a shot, after all!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Dwight isn't playing tonight - strained pussy.


FTFY


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow Lin...wtf was that


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only down 23-21, but we ended that quarter badly. Kobe and Nick Young don't look at all like they did last night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our 3-point defense is atrocious tonight. The Rockets have 38 points but are 8/15 from 3. Are you kidding me, LA?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boozer on his way to another double double.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Papanikolaou. Yes, Papanikolaou. Unbelievable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 51-49 at halftime.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's hit six shots in a row after starting the game 1/6.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hill and Davis have had some nice blocks tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers still aren't defending the 3-pointer. Rockets now 10/20. Down 58-52.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rockets hit another 3. They average 11 makes on the season. They're 11/22 with 7 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hill has drilled three jumpers in a row.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meanwhile, the Rockets hit another three. Are we playing the Rockets or the Warriors?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So Basel, honestly curious, is there some rule where mods gotta keep game threads going with summaries of play if nobody else is posting?

Cause if not yourefreakinmeoutman


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> So Basel, honestly curious, is there some rule where mods gotta keep game threads going with summaries of play if nobody else is posting?
> 
> Cause if not yourefreakinmeoutman


Nope. I just figure if I keep posting, others will join. And if not, oh well. Been doing this for years.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> November 19, 2014 - Lakers vs. Rockets - John Ireland Dances With Cheerleaders - YouTube


lol, Ireland is the biggest well off cheapskate ever.

He has repeatedly told a story when in Vegas after walking around all night and drunk his friends offered him $100 to lick the entire sole of his shoe. He gladly took the bet and did it without hesitation.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Rockets have shot more 3-pointers tonight than 2-pointers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Nope. I just figure if I keep posting, others will join. And if not, oh well. Been doing this for years.


coolio, im off and on watching this game. I just keep thinking we cant even have a lead when they dont have Dwight....expected but geez


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's because our 3-point defense is embarrassing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So many times this season where Kobe gets hit at the rim and refs aren't calling anything. Not sure what's been going on with that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 75-70 after three quarters.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Every time we get close, they hit yet another three.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers get to within 1. Rockets hit two threes. Shocker. Down 7. Boozer, who was having a good game, just missed three straight shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy P with the T.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Announcers keep talking about Young kicking his leg out - missed the part where he was hit on the arm. That's why he was complaining.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe now 2/12 after hitting those six straight earlier. Ouch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy P gives us the lead. 82-81 with 6:09 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate how James Harden plays. All he does is flop his way into the lane and somehow gets to the line all the time. I'm not buying it and I'm glad the refs didn't buy it on that possession there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on, Boozer. They're leaving you wide ****ing open. Hit a shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****. Harden does the same ****ing thing over and over again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awful, awful shot by Kobe there. And then Hill with a terrible foul on the other end. When we're not giving up threes, we're giving up three-point plays. Awesome.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

"a career night for xxxxx tonight" has been uttered again against the Lakers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> "a career night for xxxxx tonight" has been uttered again against the Lakers


I don't think anyone is surprised by this. Scrubs love playing LA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe playing hero ball again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

more importantly...what wll Basel do for his 100,00th post?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> more importantly...what wll Basel do for his 100,00th post?


Good question.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So Kobe has one shot and so does Nick...lets see this trip


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ok Kobe, Ill take that and1

Kobe 2
Nick 1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another bad shot by Kobe, in my opinion, but he makes it this time, plus the foul. Hits the free throw. Lakers down 91-89.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What on Earth was that, Kobe? Hill bails us out with the offensive rebound. Wes Johnson gets to the line.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe 3
Nick 1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WESLEY JOHNSON! STEAL, SCORE AND FOUL!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

wesmother****ingjohnson


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers lead 94-92 with 43.2 left. Unbelievable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you for shooting that, Black. That's Laker ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thought Swaggy P traveled there. Refs don't call it. Hits both freebies. Lakers up 4.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SWAGY CLUTCH P


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Thank you for shooting that, Black. That's Laker ball.


dude dont be racist


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> SWAGY CLUTCH P


SWAGGY*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Harden with the air ball. I love it. Lakers win back to back games. Finally.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

how was Hardens shot sooooo short


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

TWO
IN
A
ROW


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

SCREW THE PICK! CHAMPIONSHIP OR BUST!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're undefeated when Swaggy P plays.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> SCREW THE PICK! CHAMPIONSHIP OR BUST!


:yesyesyes:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> TWO
> IN
> A
> ROW


Basel might have to retire the clip in game threads!


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

2-0 since young is back, just keep boozer off the court and we'll be fine hehe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535298171317288961
:2ti:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535298171317288961


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535298171317288961


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

We make it !!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok now let's lose like 5-6 in a row. #TeamTank


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Ok now let's lose like 5-6 in a row. #TeamTank



Smh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535311497497309184


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers 2-0 in SwaggyP era.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535311497497309184


Kobe is just being PC. Sure he thinks Dwight is a pussy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron said:


> Kobe is just being PC. Sure he thinks Dwight is a pussy.



My thoughts as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------

